# 580EX2 light modifiers can fit new 600EX?



## mrmarks (Mar 2, 2012)

My question is whether my light modifiers for the 580EX2 (e.g. stofen diffuser, Rayflash ring light, etc) will also fit the flash head of the 600EX? Thanks!


----------



## 7enderbender (Mar 2, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> My question is whether my light modifiers for the 580EX2 (e.g. stofen diffuser, Rayflash ring light, etc) will also fit the flash head of the 600EX? Thanks!



Doesn't look like it. At appears that if anyone wants to go this route it pretty much means starting from scratch. Plus I'm wondering if all new features will be compatible with the 5DII or the previous 1-series cameras.

Also I'd be curious if there will be any receivers to work with new radio system on the 580EXII etc. And will the smaller flashes get updated as well with the radio system? Is there one version or different versions for different markets? What will TP manufacturers do next?

This should be all pretty interesting. And the other thing I want to know: does it finally beep?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 2, 2012)

While you may be able to use your diffusers/bounce,etc on the new flash, like 7ender said, It looks like to use this flash, it isn't looking very backwards compatable. It said it can trigger, but only to 600 series "slaves"... so yeah... I guess that's the price we pay for new technology. Kinda bummed the new 5d3 doesn't have any commander of any type or fashion, but we did get a new $800 wireless trigger... I guess that counts.


----------



## mrmarks (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually I was referring to the mechanical fit of the mods on the 600EX head. Not sure how the bumps I see on the head will interfere mechanically.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 2, 2012)

> Also I'd be curious if there will be any receivers to work with new radio system on the 580EXII etc.





awinphoto said:


> While you may be able to use your diffusers/bounce,etc on the new flash, like 7ender said, It looks like to use this flash, it isn't looking very backwards compatable. It said it can trigger, but only to 600 series "slaves"... so yeah... I guess that's the price we pay for new technology. Kinda bummed the new 5d3 doesn't have any commander of any type or fashion, but we did get a new $800 wireless trigger... I guess that counts.



Yeah, I'm really surprised that the announcement did not say anything about receivers for existing strobes. I thought that would be a given. Why develop a new external transmitter and not an external receiver? I'm hoping they just didn't want to muddy the announcement up by including the receivers or they aren't quite ready for market. 

$800 for the wireless trigger...whoa! I guess I'll keep using the infrared on my 7D, supplemented by my cheap Chinese knockoff infrared trigger.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 2, 2012)

unfocused said:


> > Also I'd be curious if there will be any receivers to work with new radio system on the 580EXII etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad, when looking at the prices, some other gadget was $800... It looks like the new 600 speedlight is $630 and the transmitter for said speedlight is $470... It doesn't say if the new transmitter will work with the 580s or 430's, but it does not mention IR at all, so until it hits the market, its hard to say. The speedlight DOES say that it can be a master up do radio ttl to 15 speedlight 600 units and has no mention of IR or backwards compatibility, so taking the press release at face value, it would assume you would have to start from scratch with a whole new flash system, but I dont know why canon wouldn't at least include backward compatibility to at least trigger older flashes... man this whole thing is expensive but its worth it, keep telling myself that =)


----------



## JustinTArthur (Mar 7, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> Actually I was referring to the mechanical fit of the mods on the 600EX head. Not sure how the bumps I see on the head will interfere mechanically.


I'm wondering about this too. I was thinking about grabbing a Ray Flash, but they haven't updated their compatibility information for the Speedlite 600 yet


----------



## mrmarks (Feb 12, 2013)

I received an update from Rayflash today:

Hello Mike,
Thank you for e-mail, in one months to come on the market "RAY FLASH universal ringflash adapter", 
for all types of cameras and flashes.

Thank you in advance for your patience.

Thanks & best regards Dalibor Zyka

RAY FLASH
Na Lukach 1a
37316 Dobra Voda u C.Budejovic
Czech Republic
Europe


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2013)

Form-fitting 580 modifiers (e.g. StoFen) do not fit on the 600 head. However, modifiers for the older 550EX will fit, albeit snugly.


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 13, 2013)

mrmarks said:


> My question is whether my light modifiers for the 580EX2 (e.g. stofen diffuser, Rayflash ring light, etc) will also fit the flash head of the 600EX? Thanks!



It is actually not a bad thing. We can use the stofen for what it was intended. A spare battery holder, etc. ;D


----------



## mrmarks (Feb 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Form-fitting 580 modifiers (e.g. StoFen) do not fit on the 600 head. However, modifiers for the older 550EX will fit, albeit snugly.



Stofen has released a new diffuser specifically designed for the 600EX.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2013)

mrmarks said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Form-fitting 580 modifiers (e.g. StoFen) do not fit on the 600 head. However, modifiers for the older 550EX will fit, albeit snugly.
> ...



Yep, and I have one. It's still a pretty snug fit, tighter than the ones for my 430EX II's.


----------



## tgara (Feb 13, 2013)

mrmarks said:


> My question is whether my light modifiers for the 580EX2 (e.g. stofen diffuser, Rayflash ring light, etc) will also fit the flash head of the 600EX? Thanks!



I have a Sto-Fen diffuser and a Gary Fong Lightsphere II. Both fit on my 580EXII (since sold) and my new 600EX-RT speedlites. The fit is a bit snugger on the 600, but they still fit.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I've got it too and it's true, the fit is snug but I really like it because I'm 100% sure it won't fall off in any situation.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I noticed this as well. Piece of 400-500 grit sand paper makes it much better. I de-burred the entire thing with a small triangle file then sanded it out a bit. Snug fit and does not require two people to remove anymore~


----------

